# Galveston Hall Of Fame Fishing Tournament



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

Does anyone know this years dates for the SETSFA Hall Of Fame Tournament?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Hall of Fame*

Not sure of exact dates but it almost always ends Memorial Day and almost always runs for two weekends if that helps.

Gater


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Hall Of Fame*

I thought the way that you do, but last yeae, it ran through June 6th, and started on May 28th ant midnight. I believe this correct, but I know it was going on June 4th.


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

This is not official yet but it will most likely be May 28th through June 5th. So it will start Memorial weekend and end the following weekend.


----------

